# Windblockers (top of windshield, and the big one)



## notawagon (Nov 7, 2005)

*Photos of windshield header windblocker?*

Since I am reading reports of the questionable quality of this, does anyone have photos?
Some of the magazines reported it as being effective so I don't know if it both effective and low quality.
If you could, please include photos of it stored, deployed, and the mechanism/button, etc... that handles all that.
If you have experience with it, please share that also.
Thanks


----------



## notawagon (Nov 7, 2005)

*Re: Photos of windshield header windblocker? (EosOnOrder)*

Does it feel and seem flimsy?


----------



## EosOnOrder (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: Photos of windshield header windblocker? (notawagon)*

No it doesn't. It deploys with a certain reassuring clunky feel (if you know what I mean) and then hides away by pressing back down into the top of the windscreen.


----------



## swordfish1 (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: Photos of windshield header windblocker? (EosOnOrder)*

If you read the manual, the windblocker in the windscreen is not meant to be used with the roof down, only with the sunroof open.


----------



## BigFoot-74205 (Jan 26, 2006)

IMO it works very well and it doesn't feel flimsy at all. I'll take some pics later.


----------



## swordfish1 (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: (BigFoot-74205)*

sorry, took em quickly, not the most picturesque or good quality...








































_(formatting error corrected by Michael, text untouched)_


_Modified by PanEuropean at 5:27 PM 11-14-2006_


----------



## notawagon (Nov 7, 2005)

*Re: windblocker..*

You guys are great.
It will be interesting to see if someone does respond with a negative.
Although I hate waiting, I know it will be worth it.
In the latest Car and Driver, they actually said they believe the Volvo is the rational choice because of "all-around competence, largest back seat and trunk." All this with no head to head comparo.
I can't wait to see them eat their words when they actually compare the two.


----------



## swordfish1 (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: windblocker.. (jaxJetta1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jaxJetta1.8t* »_On the demo car at one of the dealers near me it would not lock down properly. There was alway a 1/4" gap on either the left or right side. The plastic material feels about as cheap as my 2001 cupholders. We'll see how long they last........

No problem with mine mate. Clicks down perfectly, you may have seen a wrong 'un. The other point is:-how often will you use it anyway. I tried it today after reading the posts and there is no problem in my eyes with having the sunroof open and the wind blocker not raised. 
If it's too cold to have the top down, it's too cold to have the sunroof open (unless the missus doesn't want her hair blowing about). This feeling may be down to the (normal but not this year!!)lack of sunshine in the UK, and I always have the top down unless it is raining.


----------



## notawagon (Nov 7, 2005)

*Re: windblocker.. (swordfish1)*

Thanks again for this...
Can you click it back down with one hand from the driver's seat or do you have to kinda get up and do it with two?
I agree with you.. I will have the roof down 95% of the time... Since my commute includes high speed highway, I wasn't sure if I might use this windblocker more.
For example, this morning's temp dipped down into the low 60s. Tonight it will go down into the 50s and 40s further north. At highway speeds, I might want to use it.


----------



## BigFoot-74205 (Jan 26, 2006)

^ You can click it down with one hand while driving without a problem.


----------



## swordfish1 (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: windblocker.. (notawagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *notawagon* »_Thanks again for this...
Can you click it back down with one hand from the driver's seat or do you have to kinda get up and do it with two?
I agree with you.. I will have the roof down 95% of the time... Since my commute includes high speed highway, I wasn't sure if I might use this windblocker more.
For example, this morning's temp dipped down into the low 60s. Tonight it will go down into the 50s and 40s further north. At highway speeds, I might want to use it.


It isn't for use with the top down, only with the sunroof in the open position.


----------



## NaustinJ (May 19, 2006)

*Re: (Domdog31)*

EOS base does not have the blocker over the rear seats. It must be purchased separately.


----------



## passat06boi (Feb 1, 2006)

BASE model. not 2.0t... it has the 2.0t engine..but base. no options to be ordered...pick a color and go! lol
but yes... i want to order a rear windblocker...part # ? $$ ?


----------



## Domdog31 (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: (passat06boi)*

vw.com has them for sale go to parts and accesories once u click EOS


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*Re: (passat06boi)*

1Q0 862 951 D 03C - $615 list


----------



## USCVWFAN (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Ordering a Windblocker...? (passat06boi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passat06boi* »_
Anyone have a part number and/or price??
Thanks so much!!









Retail- $574.39
Vortex Price- $460 (plus S&H) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: Ordering a Windblocker...? (passat06boi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passat06boi* »_I just ordered my BASE EOS today... Paprika on (Black obviously)...
My question is this...
It doesn't come with the included WINDBLOCKER that the 2.0T does..
Anyone have a part number and/or price??
Thanks so much!!










I'm going to ask the question that I know everyone is thinking. Why did you not order the 1F77V2 Eos for $29,990? Its only $2000 more than the base Eos, its got the maual gearbox and quite a few other extras compared with the base model.


----------



## passat06boi (Feb 1, 2006)

B/c i'm a poor starving artist! LOL
B/c VW is getting me out of my 2006 Passat an into the EOS...but i must pay the MSRP difference in CASH at trade. 
THAT'S WHY.
And...Nearly $500 for some plastic,metal, and mesh!?!?
THAT'S INSANE!
I'll live without one for now. :-D


----------



## USCVWFAN (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: (passat06boi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passat06boi* »_And...Nearly $500 for some plastic,metal, and mesh!?!?
THAT'S INSANE!
I'll live without one for now. :-D


Is $475 shipped out of the question?


----------



## passat06boi (Feb 1, 2006)

not out of the question... i just need to gather up so more play money...hooray. lol
i'll let you know...thank you. what is VW's cost btw?


----------



## Bef (Nov 20, 2005)

*Re: Photos of windshield header windblocker? (notawagon)*

It looks pretty... well... stupid when it's up, but it REALLY helps reduce the wind noise when the sunroof is open. Definitely worth it.
It's easy to deploy, just press down in the center (it's pretty obvious where to push it) and it pops up. No need to push it down before you close the roof, either... the roof will push it down for you.


----------



## ladyof thelake (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: windblocker.. (notawagon)*

I really like the little windblocker. It does make a difference and is very easy to operate. Still I'm SO GLAD for the heated seats and the great heater. They have allowed me to have the top open in MUCH cooler weather than I could have hoped.


----------



## TheEosgirl (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: Photos of windshield header windblocker? (notawagon)*

Yeah, I think the windblocker was a great little invention to make the ride a lot quieter when the sunroof is open.... however it is really flimsy feeling. I do like how when you close the sunroof it will press down the windguard for you in case you forget!


----------



## muggo11 (Oct 2, 2006)

I have owned my EOS for 10 weeks now and have had the top down every day except 2. The windguard is the absolute most amazing thing. My hair doesn't move and I stay warm (or cool) with the heat/ac on as I drive 80 mph on the freeway or 20 mph in town. For a woman, the windguard is almost a reason to buy the car!!!


----------



## swordfish1 (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: (muggo11)*

-3 degrees here this morning. Top still down. I may look like some kind of nutter, but I love it. 
Heater up, seats on 5, warm in the car but still able to feel the crispness of the cold winter air. 
I LOVE convertables!!


----------



## vweosdriver (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: Photos of windshield header windblocker? (notawagon)*

I've used the windshield one with the top down and with the sunroof open. it works fine for both applications. You do have to clean the bugs off the screen on some occasions. The rear seat screen came with the car and does a fine job. It's easy to install and store. Using it and the one above the windshield together makes a noticeable difference. I don't think either one are cheaply made. Afterall it has to be "screen wire" so you can see through it.


----------



## bougy (Nov 21, 2006)

*Re: Photos of windshield header windblocker? (vweosdriver)*

btw, where do you store it ? I checked at my dealer (in an EOS trunk), with a real spare tire, no space at all and with the tire repair kit, space in height but not in width, so where do you store it easilly ?
Thanks,
Bougy


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Photos of windshield header windblocker? (bougy)*

Bougy:
It appears to me that the rear windblocker folds in half, then fits into a storage bag that you then put into the trunk. I don't think it matters if the car has a full size spare or not.
Michael
*Eos Rear Windblocker Storage Bag*


----------



## vweosdriver (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: Photos of windshield header windblocker? (bougy)*

Bougy, Michael is correct.


----------



## bougy (Nov 21, 2006)

*Re: Photos of windshield header windblocker? (vweosdriver)*

Right Michael, thank you.
In fact, I am trying to find a solution to put it UNDER that part (in the spare tire space). I think I must have seen that in the Renault MEGANE CC when I was close to sign for a megane, I mean, there is a special space for that folded windshield in the trunk.
I think it might be ok with the EOS if you take the bag off, but it's a nonsense ...
Thanks again,
Bougy


----------



## SunRise (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: (swordfish1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *swordfish1* »_-3 degrees here this morning. Top still down. I may look like some kind of nutter, but I love it. 
Heater up, seats on 5, warm in the car but still able to feel the crispness of the cold winter air. 
I LOVE convertables!!























I think that is so coooool http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif love it! Don't think I'll go that far, but I do understand. I find my self looking for an excuse to go for a drive.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (swordfish1)*

Sunrise, Swordfish:
Please don't forget that the roof mechanism will not operate (will not raise or lower the roof) if the outside air temperature is below -5°F (-15°C). This is an engineering limitation, not a safety related limitation.
I only mention this because I can guess that you might be pretty pissed off if the temperature fell a few more degrees (from the -3°F you reported to, for example, -6°F), and you then discovered you could not put the roof up.








You might want to have a look at this post, it contains some interesting information: Required Conditions for Roof Operation.
Michael
*Vehicle Information Messages we don't ever want to see...*


----------

